# Corrupt CR2 files



## selo (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi, we had a photoshoot and some files are corrupt. In total we have about 250 pictures taken and around 60 are corrupt. I can see the the files in the folder, as 22mb cr2. But when i open it with an image viewer, I only see a small thumbnail with 160x120 resolution.

Did i lose all these 60 photos? Did something went wrong when copying the files from the card to my computer? Only the first 10 photos and last 50 ish has this issue.

Anyway i can save the files?

The photos are taken with a canon 6d, all my other photoshoots are taken with the same camera settings etc. This session is only one with this problem.


----------



## DB_Cro (Dec 10, 2015)

Your memory card probably died and/or corrupted the files. 

Some sort of recovery software might be able to get something, but I have very little experience (and a long time ago)
with that so can't be more specific with what to try and what's good software these days.

My experience was similar, I've lost 1/4 of files from the beginning of my shoot, and 1/4 of  the end, more or less.


----------



## Dave442 (Dec 10, 2015)

If you want to try and recover files from that card then don't use it until running some recovery software. Both Lexar and SanDisk have a Recovery program and there are many others, all around $30 to $50. The Lexar Image Rescue is a free download if you have one of their Professional cards, otherwise around $30. SanDisk you can try free, but cannot actually recover files without paying.


----------

